# A Hello and A Goodbye



## Star'sHuman (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello, I'm Katie, proud human of Star, (in my humble opinion) the greatest dog to walk this earth. I don't have any pictures on my computer right now, but will hopefully be adding some soon. I said goodbye to Star on Friday and desperately need to share my memories of her with people who understand my love for dogs, specifically the GSD breed, and for Star. I hope this is somewhere I am able to do this. 

Here is a little bit about my girl.


Star was the first dog I ever had and the best dog I will probably ever have. I got her as a puppy and spent 2.5 hrs with her litter picking her out from her siblings. I was 10 at the time. She was there for me through everything. It was she who made me fall in love with animals and we developed a bond deeper than words can say. We competed together in numerous agility, obedience, and show competitions. We spent countless hours training and playing together. She was the friend who was always there to listen to me and never judged me. She was always happy to see me and never got mad at me for anything. When I struggled with bullies in middle school and struggled through depression, it was she who kept me going. She protected me from strangers who would do me harm and I nursed her wounds when she got herself into serious trouble (she broke her jaw chasing a car, went temporarily blind due to a grain allergy, and almost bled out due to a bad vaccine). I almost stayed at home my first year of college because it sucked to be away from her. On 8/17/12, 10 years later, I had to say goodbye to that beautiful German Shepherd. She was diagnosed with cancer a month ago and they gave her 30-60 days without surgery, less if we operated. Now my heart is broken and it hurts to breathe. I know I did the right thing for her, but I can't believe I will never see her bound across the lawn as I come up the driveway, chase lizards in the garden, or walk with her down to the creek. I will never again give her the empty peanut butter jar to lick clean or call her name when I drop food in the kitchen. I will miss scratching that soft patch behind her ears and hearing her groan whenever I asked her to do something she didn't want to do. That is just the tip of the story of her beautiful life. 

Thank you, Star, for every memory you gave me and for making me into the person I am today. You are gone, but I could never forget you. I love you, my sweet puppy. I wish you could've lived forever because if ever a dog deserved to, it was you. 

R.I.P 
Midnight "Star" von Kopper 
7/10/2002-8/17/2012

"I guess you don't really own a dog, you rent them, and you have to be thankful that you had a long lease." -Joe Garagiola
And you wish you'd been able to sign a much, much, much longer one...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That was a beautiful tribute. RIP Star


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rip Star.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

RIP Star. It is clear how loved you were.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Bless your heart, Katie . So sorry for your loss

Star sounds like a wonderful companion and you have wonderful memories 
of her.

Yes, please post pictures...we would love to see them.

Most of here have had to go through this so you are not alone.

:rip: Star

- Kat


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What lovely memories you have. I know you're heartbroken right now and no one can say anything to make it better, but hopefully you'll find some comfort is knowing that we share your grief


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful tribute. Rest in Peace, lovely girl.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Like the others have said, that was a heartbreakingly beautiful tribute to your girl.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Sweet girl


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Welcome to the board. I am sorry about Star, well sorry that she is gone and you are experiencing this part of the beautiful life our dogs give to us. It's is really hard to lose a dog, and the longer they have lived doesn't seem to make it any easier. But if we remember the good things, and good memories of the dog, we can realize how happy our buddy was and what a good life they had.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It was a beautiful tribute. It never gets any easier.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

How lucky you both were! RIP Star.
Sheilah


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Run free and healthy on the other side of the bridge, Star! How blessed the both of you were to have each other. 

I truly hope one day you'll be healed enough to let another dog into your life.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

(((HUG))) :hugs:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Its hard to lose such a loved animal. I still come to tears over the loss of Pyrate. I hope this link helps.

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Star'sHuman (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you all, so very very much for your condolences and words of support. I haven't been able to find the words to share my gratitude and you can probably believe that my face is soaked with tears right now. 
Every time the memory revisits me I break down and nothing can stop it.

It will be a long time before I am emotionally (or otherwise) prepared for a new pet, but I look forward to the day I can see a GSD and not cry or remember her without pain in my heart. I just wish I could go back and do it all over again, but better (at least on my part). No one realizes how important a dog in their life is until they say goodbye to one for the first time. I lost my best (human) friend (from the time our parents were in Lamaze class together) in a car wreck at the tender age of 17, and I would consider the pain and sense of loss with both the passing of Star and my friend to be equal in magnitude and intensity. The only difference being that with Star I had some warning. 

All I can do is soldier on and cherish every memory I have. 
(Sorry that was all a bit longer than I intended)

~Katie


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I felt the same way after I lost our last gsd Omy. I waited almost 3 years before I got another gsd puppy. We fell in love on the car ride home from the breeder and I was so happy to have him, but when we got into the house and he fell asleep in Omy's favorite spot I burst into tears...happy and sad ones. Stosh is an entirely different kind of dog and I'm surprised that I love him just as much as I loved her. I think you'll find that too.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

welcome to the board. i'm so sorry for the loss of your star, and i know it could take quite a while to grieve a loss so great. but i'd like to share something with you that my dh says...he says, "when you lose one, it allows you to know another one", and i think you'll find what stosh says to be true (the loving as much part). someday you will look into another pair of eyes and your pain will be replaced by love again. and your star-girl will always be in your heart, the line between here and there is very thin, and true love is the bridge. take care.


----------

